
These table tops are the same shape and size - bookofjoe
http://digg.com/2017/shepards-table-illusion
======
bookofjoe
Better link:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3485780/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3485780/)

